

Show HN: You Rather - zachdunn
http://yourather.com

======
citricsquid
The small "next" button is annoying, took me a few seconds to realise how to
get to the next, my natural reaction was "oh I have to sign up to vote on
more?" only stuck around to see how the site worked and then realised there's
a small next button below. Maybe change that? Some form of highlighting /
pointing to the "next" button.

------
advanced
do you know <http://www.rrrather.com/> ?

~~~
zachdunn
Familiar with it. It's interesting how they break down by country and make
pictures the focal point of choices. We opted to go for a rapid fire approach
using HTML5 History API and local storage to allow quick cycling.

------
chanux
It's visually delicious.

------
gautaml
I think you should make the "OR" button turn into the REFRESH icon (like how
browsers have it) so that you don't have to move the mouse all the way over to
go to the next question.

Would definitely improve the experience

~~~
brianmuse
You can use your keyboard arrow keys to navigate too.

~~~
gautaml
Left hand on left-side of keyboard

Right hand on mouse

By having to use arrow keys I have to move my hand over.

I know it seems like a nit-pick situation but majority of the site is driven
with a mouse so I figured it only made sense.

